# Firth Brown Medical Centre, Sheffield - April 2016



## degenerate (May 3, 2016)

This former medical centre would have been used to treat injured workers and although not quite 'underground' it is now buried underneath a car park. 

Firth Brown Steels was initially formed in 1902, when Sheffield steelmakers John Brown and Company exchanged shares and came to a working agreement with neighbouring company Thomas Firth & Sons. In 1908 the two companies came together and established the Brown Firth Research Laboratories and it was here, in 1912, under the leadership of Harry Brearley they developed high chrome stainless steel. The companies continued under their own management until they formally merged in 1930 becoming Firth Brown Steels. The company was amalgamated into Sheffield Forgemasters in 1982.

Visited with Birdman Whistle and non-member Magicman





















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2016)

Ah..The illusive FBMC. Second only in the entry stakes in the Steel City to the old courts. Good work Degenerate


----------



## smiler (May 3, 2016)

Great images of decay, the pic of the bed and screen was my favourite, Loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## lonewolf (May 3, 2016)

Keep meaning to go back to this place after failing the first time decent pics there!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 4, 2016)

I ain't seen any pics on this place for ages.did not even know it still existed.great set there mate


----------



## degenerate (May 4, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Keep meaning to go back to this place after failing the first time decent pics there!



You should go back and have a look round, it's starting to look a bit battered from the undesirables


----------



## degenerate (May 4, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I ain't seen any pics on this place for ages.did not even know it still existed.great set there mate



Cheers Mikey  It's been a while but I don't think the place is going anywhere fast


----------



## degenerate (May 4, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Ah..The illusive FBMC. Second only in the entry stakes in the Steel City to the old courts. Good work Degenerate



Thanks Hughie. There's quite a lot to see in Sheffield, I've now got quite an extensive list so I'm sure I'll be returning at some point in the near future


----------



## flyboys90 (May 4, 2016)

Great report,I think my favourite has got to your last image.


----------



## jsp77 (May 4, 2016)

you have captured some nice shots there degenerate, thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 4, 2016)

I really love this place Degenerate. I'm going to put this to the top of my list  excellent photos as always!


----------



## degenerate (May 5, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I really love this place Degenerate. I'm going to put this to the top of my list  excellent photos as always!



Thanks, if you need any info on the place just get in touch


----------

